# need to know.....



## c_pierce705 (Aug 30, 2007)

What does everyone think of shipping live animals? I think it may be the only way I can get a tort......opinions??


----------



## Tegan (Aug 30, 2007)

I had my hingbacks shipped via fedex. I wouldn't recomend haveing it done that way. When the driver got here he was spinning the box like a basketball and it was clearly marked live animal-reptlie. I about tore the guy a new a**hole. You can however get thim shipped via the airlines and not have to worry so much. If you do deside to get them shipped i can give you the link to the guy i got my hingbacks from. He was very helpful and easy to work with. 



c_pierce705 said:


> What does everyone think of shipping live animals? I think it may be the only way I can get a tort......opinions??


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 30, 2007)

Lots of people have there turtles and tortoises shipped to them. I was told the DHL does really well with shipping, or of course the airlines. Who ever you buy your tortoise from should know how to ship and can recommend really good shipping companies to use. Where are you looking for tortoises at ?? If you PM me I can give you some good sites for tortoises and turtles depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 31, 2007)

jenrell23 said:


> Lots of people have there turtles and tortoises shipped to them. I was told the DHL does really well with shipping, or of course the airlines. Who ever you buy your tortoise from should know how to ship and can recommend really good shipping companies to use. Where are you looking for tortoises at ?? If you PM me I can give you some good sites for tortoises and turtles depending on what you are looking for.




Im looking at a russian or a golden greek.....havent really decided yet


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

They have heat when shipped in cooler months to keep them warm.

If you are looking at Russians let me know, I know of a few that are for sale and maybe they are close to you and you wouldn't have to ship. PM me and I will see if I still have the picks for them.


----------



## transtort (Aug 31, 2007)

rachel30b said:


> c_pierce705 said:
> 
> 
> > jenrell23 said:
> ...


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 31, 2007)

rachel30b said:


> c_pierce705 said:
> 
> 
> > jenrell23 said:
> ...



Well, I didnt say I was going to. I wanted to know about other peoples experiences really. It seems like a lot of breeders will ship so I figure it cant be too dangerous. Of course Im worried about putting my tort in a box and having him shipped. On the other hand, Im truly interested in owning a tort and have not had much luck finding a reputable breeder in my area.


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 1, 2007)

rachel30b said:


> any reputable breeder will not ship a tortoise i do not know where you are from im england
> 
> basically if they are willling to courier there tortoises they are just interested in the money and not the welfare of the tortoise
> 
> ...



Well, I got a website address from 2 people on this forum and at least half of them were willing to ship. So, thats why Im asking people if they had their tortoise shipped. Im in America, Wisconsin


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyway, is there anyone who can give me some real pro's and con's to shipping? How many have had their tort shipped? Any big things I should be aware of when picking a shipping method?


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sometimes they get smashed and die.Ill pm you pictures if you want but there really sad.I say you should try to adopt one.


----------



## atoccy (Sep 3, 2007)

i would say join some tort forums that have local members. they will recommend breeders!
Shipping a tort is dangerous and very stressful!

wendy


----------

